# 10g Setup



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about breeding either tetra species in a 10g with gravel substrate, a few live plants, and no filter. Since I'm not using a filter, should I get a few small snails to be a cleanup crew if I _have_ to feed the pair, or should I just self-clean it?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Help please?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Live plants will get their nutients from your gravel as the fish do their thing. Just do regular water changes, siphoning off the excess crud. Another thing to consider is the amount of plants you use and the type of plant as well. Some tetra species will lay their eggs on the underside of broad-leafed plants like Swords. Othes will scatter their eggs in which case something like Hornwort or another such plant would be best for catching the eggs as they drop through the water. Just some food for thought. Good luck!
Tony


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'm glad someone responded . I have a smaller Amazon Sword so I'll throw that in once I get the tank running. I'll see what else they have for plants as well.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

*what type of tetras*

Neons often spawn in the morning. While spawning, neons will chase each other through any plants. While all the neons may spawn in one day, the actual act is done between a pair. The male and female intertwine, and the female may become vertical. Each female produces 60 to 130 eggs all over the plants and ground. The eggs are not sticky. The parents should be removed so they do not eat the eggs. The eggs are light sensitive so keep the developing eggs out of direct light. Eggs are prone to fungus especially in light (for more information on egg fungus, check out my fish health page. The eggs hatch in about a day. After the fry are free-swimming in about four to five days, they can be fed strained egg yolk, infusuria, other microscopic live foods, or Liquifry (which is mostly yolk). Provide subtle lighting over the tank once the fry are swimming so they can see their food. Often, some fry will not survive.

from http://www.fishpondinfo.com/neon.htm

i think it is a pretty hard fish to breed but by all means have a go


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks, im probably going to breed them 3rd actually. i plan on working with my harlequins first, then have a go with my cories, then ill move on to neons. that information is pretty helpful


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not to discourage you, but tetras are notoriously difficult to spawn and get viable fry. Do lots of reading from successful people who have spawned them more than 3 times. Mimic their tanks for best success.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ok, ill try my best! i ended up buying a 10g tank for 8 bucks today, woohoo! i plan on getting a sponge filter to help aerate the tank as well as some java moss and maybe some floating sprite. ill also put in my small amazon, small anubias, and a few small pieces of slate to add texture. probably wont start breeding for at least a couple more weeks since i have a few lacrosse camps coming up =/ but ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

my friends getting me a free sponge filter since i got hookups =P the tank should be up and running tomorrow, but i wont try breeding for a couple of days since its a new tank and since i need to find some plants still. but yay for almost being done!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yay its up! =D i used gravel instead of sand since that would be too messy, and i found an old hamster cover that my sister used to use so its all good. all i did so far was put my filter in along with my amazon and anubias plants and for lighting im using a sweet pelican light i found in my room. im going to be gone tomorrow, so monday im transferring the guppies in my 5g into my 20 gallon for a couple of hours, taking the heater and putting it in the 10g, then use the guppies as cycle fish to see if the tank is suitable. then we test breeding =P wish me luck


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

good luck :console:


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

so the temperature should be fine to put the fish in, but im looking for a few more broad leafed plants before i actually start the process. any suggestions? i hear cryptocorne (idk if i spelled that right) is a really good choice when it comes to harlequins.


----------

